# Macbook : ventilateur toujours en route...



## kolbek (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours trouvé depuis 1 an que le ventilateur de mon macbook se mettait en marche très rarement, d'où un silence plus qu'appréciable, mais depuis aujourd'hui, il tourne en permanance... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi...

Auriez vous une solution à mon problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2008)

services qui fait chauffer ton processeur ?

tu as installé quelquechose de nouveau récemment ?

regarde dans le moniteur d'evenement ce qui bouffe ton cpu


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2008)

Je peux trouver ça où le moniteur d'evenements ?


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2008)

application -> utilitaires -> moniteur d'activité (autant pour moi j'ai marqué évenement  )


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2008)

C'est airport que gobe 97% du CPU, j'ai installé aujourd'hui mon imprimante wifi...

Mais je comprends pas cette imprimante était installée il y à 2 mois et je n'avais jamais eu ce problème...


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2008)

si tu descatives airport le macbook se calme en 3/4  minutes ?

si c'est le cas c'est la solution ! tente de desinstaller l'imprimante pour voir si c'est bien elle, sinon ça vient d'autre chose


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2008)

oui quand je désactive airport elle le macbook se calme en 2 minutes, et l'utilisation cup passe à 75 % de libre environ...

Je fais de suite les tests, je vous tiens au courant...

Merci.


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2008)

C'est toujours pareil, j'ai airport que pompe 98 à 99 % du CPU.


----------



## kolbek (20 Janvier 2008)

Personne n'a d'idées ?


----------



## titom63 (22 Janvier 2008)

Bin c'est simple c'est que ton logiciel de gestion d'imprimante à un probleme. il faudrai nous en dire un peu plus sur la configuration que tu as : 
- imprimante ? marque ? 
- reseau avec routeur ?
- Pilotes fournis sur CD ou telecharger sur site du constructeur ?

Apres on devrais pouvoir commencer a trouver des pistes...


----------



## kolbek (23 Janvier 2008)

Ok, alors Lexmark X4550, driver, le tout dernier (pour Mac Os X) téléchargé sur le site Lexmark...

Je suis en effet sur une réseau avec Modem routeur Wifi : celui fournit par Numéricable...

Mais là l'imprimante n'est plus installé. J'ai en tout cas supprimé comme je pouvais le logiciel (centre lexmark) et aussi l'imprimante dans Préférence Systeme => Imprimante...


----------



## kolbek (17 Février 2008)

Personne ?


----------



## radar (19 Février 2008)

J'ai le même problème depuis hier (18 février), mais moi, c'est syslogd qui bouffe en permanence 99% du proc. Pourquoi ? je n'en ai aucune idée.


----------



## smog (19 Février 2008)

Il n'y a pas des impressions en attente, dans le gestionnaire d'impression ?
J'ai eu ce problème récemment...


----------



## cprail (13 Mars 2008)

Merci Smog!
Je viens d'avoir le coup, j'ai passé la journée à me demander ce qui se passait: aucun processus ne mobilisant particulièrement les ressources, le macbook pas très chaud et pourtant le ventilateur tournant à fond. 
Raison: un autre ordinateur sur le réseau ayant commandé une impression sur mon imprimante hors-ligne, le document donc en file d'attente toute la journée.


----------



## Adri1 (19 Mars 2008)

kolbek a dit:


> Ok, alors Lexmark X4550, driver, le tout dernier (pour Mac Os X) téléchargé sur le site Lexmark...
> 
> Je suis en effet sur une réseau avec Modem routeur Wifi : celui fournit par Numéricable...
> 
> Mais là l'imprimante n'est plus installé. J'ai en tout cas supprimé comme je pouvais le logiciel (centre lexmark) et aussi l'imprimante dans Préférence Systeme => Imprimante...



Incroyable!! Ce fichu Macbook qui faisait du bruit comme un avion de chasse était prêt à retourner en réparation, et ben non, le problème, la file d'attente de mon imprimante lexmark x 4550 wifi qui bouffait des ressources mais je ne l'avais pas vu dans le moniteur d'activités. J'ai supprimé la liste et depuis retour au calme absolu.


----------



## rachmede (21 Mars 2008)

Je viens de découvrir que depuis la nouvelle update, safari fait rouler mon cpu en fou. Le ventilo tournait sans arrêt à plus de 6000 RPM et je ne comprenais pas pourquoi, je suis allé voir sur le moniteur d'activité pour me rendre compte que safari, qui était simplement ouvert mais ne faisait rien de particulier, bouffait 96 % de mon cpu! Je l'ai arrêté et le ventilo s'est arrêté 30 secondes plus tard.

Suis-je seul ?


----------



## anneee (21 Mars 2008)

j'ai eu le même soucis que toi, un redémarrage du macbook a solutionné le problème...


----------



## rachmede (22 Mars 2008)

Par pour moi. Safari ne l'a pas refait depuis quelques jours, sans que je ne sache trop pourquoi.


----------



## fabichkou (4 Juillet 2008)

Pour ceux qui ont un soucis de ventilation, cette solution a été radicale pour moi, mon macbook est redevenu super silencieux, un pur bonheur :

J'ai réinstallé la mise a jour 10.5.4 Combo, c'est a dire toutes les mises a jour depuis la 10.5 (javais dabord réinstallé la 10.5.4, mais ça ne changeait rien.....)

Elle pèse 500 méga, mais elle écrasera les fichiers systeme présents, elle ne prendra pas de place en plus

Et voila, apres ça miracle, depuis ce midi, pas une seule fois jai entendu les ventilos, je bosse pourtant sous logic pro 8.....

En espérant que mon expérience vous aide....


----------



## Denauw88 (24 Août 2008)

Cela fait quelques jours que mon macbook fait tourner le ventilo sans raisons apparentes... A chaque fois, la solution est la même : couper airport et fermer safari. 

De plus, dès que je lance une video sur youtube par exemple, il se met à ventiler à fond! Donc maintenant je vais essayer de faire les mêmes gestes en wifi airport OU via ethernet, pour voir quel est mon souci...


Si vous avez des idées...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Tous les macbook's le font , c'est normal var les ordi portables pommés chauffent beaucoup (en plus avec le core2duo..)


----------



## Apple72Xav (26 Août 2008)

Les processeur intel core2Duo 2,Ghz chauffe assez vite surtout quand le macbook travaille beaucoup, fait des mises à jours importantes ou fait quelques programmes et est racordé au chargeur secteur.

Donc le ventillo marche assez souvent. Perso le mien fonctionne tous les 2 jours pendant 2mn et se calme assez vite


----------



## Eldos (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de créer ce nouveau sujet car je n ai pas trouvé réponse dans les sujets déja publiés.
Voila mon problème: depuis peu de temps j ai un ventilateur qui tourne en permanence, cela m inquiétant un peu car avant je ne l entendais quasiment jamais. Le moniteur d activité m indiquant qu il y a entre 50 et 60% du processeur qui tourne ( et aucune application n occupe plus de 7% celle-ci étant Camino). J ai donc installer fan control qui me dis que le ventilateur gauche tourne a 4247 RPM pour une température de 68°, et celui de droite lui est a -1 et pas de température.
Est ce normal ? Si non que dois je faire?

Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2008)

Tu as quoi comme ordi ?


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

Salut,


A priori, je dirais qu'un des ventilos est tombé en panne, et l'autre essaye de compenser.
Il y a aussi peut-être un problème de sonde, je ne sais pas...

Il est encore sous garantie, ton MB ?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2008)

Précise ton mac


----------



## Eldos (27 Août 2008)

un macbook noir intel core duo 2.2G, et j oubliais depuis ce problème de ventilo j ai aussi une perte plus que conséquente de mon autonomie de batterie.


----------



## Eldos (27 Août 2008)

Oui mon MB est toujours sous garantie.
Je ne trouve pas de fichier en attente d impression comment puis je verifier a coup sur qu il n y en a pas ?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2008)

sauf que ton macbook n'a qu'un seul ventillo, vire les impressions en attente ou bloqué


----------



## Eldos (27 Août 2008)

Ok, mais comment je fais ca, j arrive pas a les touvées (si il y en a ).


----------



## Eldos (27 Août 2008)

Ca y est j ai finalement trouvé un fichier qui étais en attente je l ai supprimer et le ventilo c est arrêté a peine 2 minutes plus tard. J espère que ça a aussi réglé mon problème d autonomie batterie qui avais considérablement diminué.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et désolé de vous faire perdre votre temps avec des problèmes pareils.

Merci encore


----------



## alexisbr (31 Août 2008)

J'hallucine  Depuis quelques semaines le ou les ventilos de mon Macbook tournaient comme des fous... un pote m'avait dit qu'il avait aspiré ses ventilos et que son Macbook Pro chauffait beaucoup moins... j'ai fait pareil mais bon, rien de concluant pour moi (toujours entre 75 et 84°, quand il est fermé et branché sur l'écran externe).

Là, je me balade sur MacGé, que vois-je, il existe un moniteur d'activité  Je trie par pourcentage de processeur, et je vois : GoogleUpdate truc bidule à environ 97%.

Je quitte le processus : 75° > 70° > 67° > ... > 59°. Et le "gros ventilateur" qui s'arrête. Amen.
Je retrouve mon MacBook d'avant.

Merci MacGé


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2008)

on accepte les bières "exotique" en remerciement


----------



## Lamar (1 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

même soucis (ventilo et autonomie en baisse), mais pas de problème de fichiers en attente d'impression.
Safari est le logiciel qui me bouffe le plus de CPU (320 mo (?)). Est-ce normal ? Avez-vous des idées pour résoudre le problème.

A noter que le problème est moins flagrant depuis que j'ai redémarré mon MacBook (1° génération), resté allumé pendant plus de 8 jours.


----------



## agagamec (7 Janvier 2010)

yo! un truc que m'a filé un technicien apple et qui a marché pour mon cas:
éteindre le mac, retirer la batterie, débrancher du secteur, appuyer pendant 1O secondes sur le bouton d'allumage (rien ne se passe, c'est normal), remettre la batterie en place, rebrancher le secteur, rallumer et là... youpi, le ventilo ne tourne plus! bonne chance!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

C'est un reset SMU ça .


----------



## inger22 (1 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
je réponds ici car souvent je viens consulter ce forum et trouve des réponses. J'avais exactement le même problème que vous, avec mon macbook daté de 2008, et j'ai appliqué un truc tout bête : je suis allée voir dans les imprimantes (dans préférences systèmes), plusieurs sont reliées à mon ordi (entre le boulot et la maison, anciens et nouveaux modèles) : il restait une impression en file d'attente dans une imprimante que j'ai jeté...l'an passé !! un document pdf de petit poids, bref je l'ai supprimé, et là, en 1 minute top chrono ce matin, dans le moniteur d'activité le processeur est passé de 50% à 7%, et les ventilateurs se sont enfin tus, pour la première fois depuis plus d'un an !!!!!!!!!!!!!  . Comment aurais-je pu imaginer qu'un petit pdf coincé dans la file d'attente pouvait causer autant de dégats ? (batterie devenue faible, bruit insupportable des ventilateurs sur la durée). je suis tellement contente que je voulais partager cela, si ça peut en aider !


----------



## tilub (6 Février 2011)

Salut Mac users !

je fais un up pour remercier une fois de plus les forumeurs de Mac G.
j'avais aussi un problème de ventilo qui tournait trop souvent sur mon MPB.
en ouvrant Moniteur d'activités, je me suis rendu compte que c'était Little Snitch Network Monitor qui roulait tout seul comme un grand en tâche de fond et qui bouffait 98% du CPU !


----------



## nemo62 (1 Mai 2011)

inger22 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je réponds ici car souvent je viens consulter ce forum et trouve des réponses. J'avais exactement le même problème que vous, avec mon macbook daté de 2008, et j'ai appliqué un truc tout bête : je suis allée voir dans les imprimantes (dans préférences systèmes), plusieurs sont reliées à mon ordi (entre le boulot et la maison, anciens et nouveaux modèles) : il restait une impression en file d'attente dans une imprimante que j'ai jeté...l'an passé !! un document pdf de petit poids, bref je l'ai supprimé, et là, en 1 minute top chrono ce matin, dans le moniteur d'activité le processeur est passé de 50% à 7%, et les ventilateurs se sont enfin tus, pour la première fois depuis plus d'un an !!!!!!!!!!!!!  . Comment aurais-je pu imaginer qu'un petit pdf coincé dans la file d'attente pouvait causer autant de dégats ? (batterie devenue faible, bruit insupportable des ventilateurs sur la durée). je suis tellement contente que je voulais partager cela, si ça peut en aider !


Merci merci merci !!!

Près de 3 mois que les ventilos tournent à fond, et tout ça à cause d'un document en attente d'impression sur une imprimante utilisée occasionnellement en réseau !!!

Merci merci merci !!!


----------



## Gizmonster (16 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, à mon tour de poster mon problème de ventilos qui tournent pour rien depuis des jours (semaines ?). Ça m'était déjà arrivé qu'ils tournent beaucoup, mais ils avaient toujours fini par se calmer...

Avant toute chose je suis sous X.9.5 avec un MacBookPro datant d'automne 2011.

Je viens d'installer Fan Control et voilà les résultats : 6200 RPM à gauche, -1 à droite, et 90-93°C !!! Le droite est pété non ? Mais pourquoi diable une température aussi élevée ?

J'ai pas du tout une utilisation abusive de mon ordi, je viens de reset le SMC, j'e n'ai aucun fichier sur liste d'attente d'impression (j'ai vérifié deux fois).

Vient le moniteur d'activité. Je trie mes opérations par %processeur et j'obtiens en premier Safari qui atteint parfois la valeur 101 ! Comment est-ce possible pour un pourcentage ? Safari Networking chiffre à 100 juste en dessous. Je n'ai que 5 onglets ouverts : gmail, facebook, twitter, un article et MacGé. Pour comparer, iTunes tourne et n'affiche une valeur que de 1,0 ! Firefox à environ 20 avec juste un onglet. Le moniteur d'activité oscille entre 2 et 16.

Dans la charge processeur affichée en bas la part du système est <4% et la part utilisateur environ 50-55%. Donc j'ai pas l'impression d'abuser de mon ordi.

Quand je passe le moniteur d'activités en mémoire je vois que kernel_task prend 700Mo et ensuite Firefox à 250, Safari moins de 100 et iTunes moins de 90. Environ 450 Mo en sommant trois opérations "contenu web Safari" et 180 Mo pour un obscur "com.apple.IconServicesAgent". Dans la fenêtre du bas je vois 7 Go utilisés sur 8, ça me semble bizarre je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que la somme des mémoires sur toutes mes opérations atteigne les 7 Go.


Bon apparemment mon ventilo droit est cassé. Mais à part ça je ne comprends pas ce qui cloche. Pourquoi la température est si élevée ? Je rappelle que comme je viens de reset le SMC, en particulier je viens d'allumer mon ordi. La ventilo ne tournait pas sur l'écran d'ouverture de session.

Merci d'avance pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez me fournir.

Edit : je viens de quitter Safari, la charge proc. de l'utilisateur tombe à 20%, la température est en train de diminuer doucement et mon ventilo gauche ralentit doucement aussi. Je vous tiens au courant. Je ne comprends toujours pas comment 5 pauvres onglets peuvent être à l'origine de tout ce ramdam.

Edit 2 : après une ré-ouverture/re-fermeture de Safari je vous le confirme : c'est clairement lui qui fout la merde. Pourquoi et comment ? Telle est la question.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Safari&#8230; Certains pourraient t'en parler avec amour&#8230; 
Peut être désinstaller toutes les extensions, pour voir si ça améliore les choses. Et le réinitialiser aussi.

Pour ton ventilateur, je pense que ça serait une bonne chose de la changer : ifixit.com, pour savoir comment ouvrir / changer le ventilo.


----------



## esimport (19 Décembre 2014)

pour information, nous avons créé en collaborations avec macg une rubrique entièrement dédiée aux tutoriels de démontage des iMacs / MacBooks. Les tutoriels présente l'avantage d'être en français, et d'aller beaucoup plus loin que iFixit dans le démontage.

La rubrique n'est pas encore complète mais se remplira peu à pas:

http://www.macg.co/pas-a-pas


----------



## Gizmonster (19 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour le lien !


----------

